
Worldwide Delivery of Amazon SNS Messages via SMS - runesoerensen
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-worldwide-delivery-of-amazon-sns-messages-via-sms/
======
flyt
This is a massively important release, and is basically a complete reboot of
the SNS SMS product. Before it was limited to something for your backend
services to send messages to service administrators, but now it's a fully
featured Twilio-like SMS gateway.

Anybody sending 2FA or other SMS messages should give this a look.

~~~
zwily
Seriously... It seems like the twilio-style usage should be the headline
feature, with global support as the side note.

------
Antwan
Price per text in the UK :

Twilio : $0.04/text SNS : $0.05479/text (3UK is slightly cheaper)

[https://www.twilio.com/sms/pricing/gb](https://www.twilio.com/sms/pricing/gb)
[http://aws.amazon.com/sns/sms-pricing/](http://aws.amazon.com/sns/sms-
pricing/)

~~~
meta_AU
AU is 6c at Twilio and 10-14c at AWS. So not that great in Australia yet.

